# UK Police Pension Lump Sum - taxable in France?



## Wensam

Hi

My wife and i run a ski chalet in the French Alps and are French domicile

I am an ex police officer with a defered pension, which means in 4 years i can draw my pension from the police

With a police pension you have 2 options as follows

1, take the pension as a monthly payment, taxable in the UK
2, cash in a lump sum up to 25% of the total value and take a smaller monthly payment, the monthly payment is taxable in the uk, lump sum at the moment tax free

In my case the lump sum at this time is £77,000 which will of course rise over the next 4 years

Our accountant has indicated that lump sums are taxable in France

So would my police lump sum be taxable in France

As i understand it, the following applies

1, Income from UK property taxable in the UK

2, Income from government pensions, people who worked for the government IE NHS, Police, taxable in the UK

3, Income from old age pension, Private pensions and interest on savings taxable in France 

So because the lump sum is from a police pension would it be taxable in France

I look forwars to whatever advice comes my way

Regards

Sam


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've changed your title a bit to try and attract a few more responses. 

I think you may have to refer to any tax treaty between France and the UK that applies here. My understanding has been that UK government pensions (and as police, I assume that falls under the "government" heading) are taxed in the UK. They may have to be declared on your French forms, but as non-imposable due to the UK having first call on them.

The other thing might be to check in one of the French tax guides just now coming out on the news stands. There should be something in there in the instructions for form 2047 (foreign income).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

